# PAT



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

I know there has been alot of posts dealing with the PAT in Hudson but somethings seem to not be clear. Can I please get some insight from people who have recently taken the PAT test? I was wondering if the wall is 5' or 6' (I've heard both) and if the preview can be counted or do you have to wait until the actual test (again heard both ways). Any other advice, descriptions of other events, or things that would help. I am going down on Thursday and I want to be somewhat prepared for the test (not physically, I have been working out for some time). Thanks in advance

Jmaz


----------



## police2000 (Aug 6, 2003)

The PAT practice exam can not be counted, you have to take it on the actual day. Im pretty sure the wall is just 5', so NO ONE WHO HAS ANY ASPIRATIONS OF BECOMING A POLICE OFFICER, SHOULD HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IT. Besides the obstacle course, there is a trigger pull, dummy drag, and heavy bag pull. All are very easy to complete in plenty of time to spare


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

The wall is exactly 5' 2"


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I'd like to know how much that bag weighs, that gave me the hardest time, although after about 43 times pulling the thing back far enough I got it (during the preview). I can see where lightweights and females have a tough time.

Sliding under the bar is cake, jumping the wall is cake, handcuffind is ok, on your last lap those cones you have to run in between kinda ruin your game though.


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

Just have to pace yourself during the obstacle course . . . if you go too fast, you'll burn yourself out.


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

You know what sucks is driving 2:30 hours in the snow storm we had yesterday to only have it count as a "preview" on a course that you could walk to pass, being there only for 15 min., then driving back the 2:30 hours with people in front of you spinning out and crashing into the guardrails on the turnpike. Yeah that was fun...... but anyways the PAT was by far the simplest course I have ever seen. I jogged the course and had no problem!! Thanks for the help with things. I just have to go back down there next Thursday and go for a jog again


----------

